# Detailingworld™ Review - Adam's Patriot Wax



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

It has been far too long since I done a proper write up on a product for DW. Unfortunately I have been swamped with work so not had any spare time in the past 4 or so weeks. With work in the office now starting to calm down, this gives me the perfect opportunity to get a review written up for you guys! This time around I am trying one of my own purchased products, Adam's Patriot Wax. Since buying this from a fellow DW member on here, I have been keen to test and review it given the lack of reviews/opinions on the forum with regards to Patriot Wax.

My experience of the Adam's range is fairly limited despite the excellent reputation on here. Apart from the Detail Spray, I have no other experience of the brand but, that said the Detail Spray was a nice product so the bar has been set pretty high already. Like my experience, my knowledge of Adam's as a brand again isn't extensive. I know it is a US based company and that Jeff from Prestige Care Care distributes it over here in the UK. If you wish to find out any more info on the brand or the products they offer, please follow the below link.

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/

*The Product*

So what exactly is Adam's Patriot Wax I hear you ask? Adam's offer 2 hard waxes, having done a little light reading, it would appear Patriot is the show wax on offer from Adam's range alongside the more affordable Americana Wax. Patriot was originally offered in a special CNC machined, solid aluminium billet and limited in number. Due to demand, they then later offered it at a more affordable price point in a standard metal pot to customers in the states who missed out or simply could not afford the fancy machined pot. Patriot is touted as a concourse level show wax, less durability in comparison to Americana but way more gloss.



That was my own take on Patriot but here is the Adam's description:

"3 years ago the Adam's Polishes Team set out to produce a Ultra-Premium paste wax, one that would challenge us to formulate something to outperform our current waxes. A wax that produced amazing depth, gloss, clarity and shine while maintaining ease of use. This ambitious project utilizes the very finest ingredients available, in high concentrations, in our own proprietary blend to provide a wax of unparalleled quality for our most discerning and shine obsessed customers. We named this ambitious project PATRIOT and packaged it in limited edition, CNC machined, solid billet aluminum containers with only 250 units to be produced. A portion of every unit sold was also donated directly to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund.

The hand mixed concourse level wax was received to rave reviews from the ones fortunate enough to purchase them, but many customers were left wanting to try this amazing blend. The price for exclusivity was high as was the demand and many customers begged us to offer a lower cost option. Well, we've heard your cries and have responded with a production run of our highly sought after Patriot Wax in a more economical package. Only the most premium, purest, freshest Brazilian carnauba wax is used to mix this small batch hand poured wax so you're certain to receive a product worthy of even the most discerning shine seeker. Each batch is carefully mixed with shine enhancing oils and reinforcing polymers to provide an unbelievable level of gloss and an application experience thats truly special. This is a wax for your prized show car, weekend pleasure driver, or a truly special detail.

Our new regular production run of Patriot Wax comes packaged in a lightweight 16oz tin and includes an approximately liquid 12oz pour of our blend."

In a nutshell, am extremely glossy show wax that is easy to use seems the goal :thumb: The pot is a simple metal design but still striking to look at with some nice American themed labels adorning it. Strangely the lid isn't secured to the pot via threads which I found strange. It simple sits on top of the pot with a tiny amount of suction so be careful when lifting, it has a tendency to slip off if you lift it with the lid. The wax content is very American in blending, no fancy colours, no exotic scents, just a natural colour with a scent along the lines of Carnuaba mixed with subtle hints of butter/coconut. A swipe of the wax revealed an extremely oily, smooth wax texture that was medium/soft to the touch. It certainly looked and felt the part with a perfectly level wax with no cracking/flaking on the top layer.

*The Method*

Instructions for use are as follows, taken directly from the Adam's website:

Well... there aren't any :tumbleweed: Not online at least but the pot itself does contain directions for use on the rear label. There isn't any need to delve into the details. Simply apply Patriot to 2/3 panels in circular or straight motions then return and remove. Roughly 3-5 mins is all that is required for the wax to fully cure and it can be used in direct sunlight without any real issues. I had just spent roughly 8 hours of work on my little Scorpion Black Abarth 595 Competizione. This included foaming, 2BM wash, de-tar, fallout removal, claying and a full single stage polish with a DA machine, Megs Ultimate Compound on an medium cut pad. This left my paintwork looking near perfection and gave the ideal base for an wax application. Grabbing the pot of Patriot, alongside my applicator of choice, the excellent Pro Hand Applicator from Auto Perfection I set about waxing the car.



A half twist was enough to leave a uniform and even layer of wax on the applicator. As it is my own preference, I applied the wax in circular motions. Conclusions could quickly be drawn from the minute I started to spread this wax. This is a really nice wax to use. It is super oily and as such a cliche to say but it spreads like butter, every bit as smooth as any of my own favorites. It also leaves a very oily, easy to see layer on the car which is great for highlighting any missed area's.



There is no grabbiness and no squeaks while passing the applicator over the paint, leaving me very impressed. The half turn was easily enough to do half the bonnet with the initial starting point having a thicker application. I took a mental note of this to see if a thicker layer caused any issues on removal. I carried on in the same fashion, another half turn for the remainder of the bonnet and then 3 further half turns where enough to coat both the front wing and front bumper. I then returned and buffed off in the same order applied using a nice, plush Korean MF towel and had absolutely 0 issues on either thick or thin layers. It was every bit as slick and smooth to remove as it was to apply. The bonnet was already in great condition thanks to the polish beforehand but with the layer of Patriot, it squeezed out that little bit more depth with the reflections/gloss again up there with my favorites.



The rest of the car was waxed in much the same way with the front doors and roof next followed by the rear wings and the bumper. No issues whatsoever and just a real pleasure to use.



Again thick or thin buffing this off was an absolute breeze and the resulting finish was stunning, living up to it's show wax/concours description.



*Price*

Now at £80 per pot it is classed as expensive for me personally. It is certainly on the higher end of the market but there is one thing I noticed about this pot. It's size, it has 12oz or roughly 340g of wax poured into the 16oz pot. That is almost twice as much as the typical 200g pots you get from UK manufacturers. By my maths this could be around the £40 mark if in similar sized containers as the UK based products. All that makes Patriot, when you consider ease of use and results somewhat of a bargain in my own eyes.

Like my own personal favorites, that is a very important attribute for me and this Patriot Wax shares it and ultimately deserves to be in the same category as my own favorites. It really makes me wonder why so little is said about this wax in the UK, it is an absolute corker.

This wax can be picked up directly from Jeff at the following link: https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/waxes-sealants/products/adams-patriot-wax.

*Would I use it again?*

With winter quickly approaching no I won't. This is one wax I will be keeping exclusively for the summer/show months when durability isn't required. Yes, it will be used again but this will be for special occasions for when I want less durability and a little more bling.

*Conclusion*

It definetely deserves the show wax/concours wax title Adam's have given it. A lovely wax to use with stunning results on paintwork. It is the icing on the cake and helps add that little something to well prep'd paint work. Much like some of my other favorites, it is a stunning wax and simple in it's nature with it's colour and scent. It doesn't require any gimmicks as the finish does the talking.

One final comment, this wax isn't aimed at durability but I got some shots of the beading exactly 1 month after application.



The beading is fairly impressive for a 1 month old show wax wouldn't you say? :thumb:



I know of other show/concours waxes that last weeks and never bead anything close to this. I reckon on this evidence 2 months is the absolute minimum you can expect to see out of an single layer of Patriot Wax.



Thanks for reading! 


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

